# Island Park Village Q, and debating 2nd wk Yellowstone or Glacier?



## Laurie (Oct 25, 2014)

IPV experts: anyone know anything about unit 145? It's a 1-BR privacy for 4. How would this be for 3 adults? I read some 1-BR units have bathroom access thru the bedroom, but this must not be one of them.  Are the sofa beds OK?

I'm debating whether to keep this or not. It's for a return early autumn trip to Yellowstone where we already have Worldmark for a week. So I'm still debating whether to keep this and make it 2 wks at Yellowstone, or hope for something close to Glacier, for a return visit to that park for 1 of the 2 wks.  I've had an ongoing search for the specific wk I'd need at Glacier for a awhile and so far, nothing has appeared. I rarely do ongoing searches and when I do, I get discouraged when nothing has matched for over a month.  Most of my RCI exchanges have been closer to 2 years out, and this one is now down to less than a year, so I have no idea how likely it is I'd get Glacier from RCI at this point. 

I loved both parks - either way we'd have lots of driving - I noticed that rental cars are a lot cheaper from SLC than Missoula, which we'd probably use if we decide to cover both parks. Decisions, decisions. Comments welcome!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 25, 2014)

Laurie, if you look at the Resort Reviews page for Island Park, and check the Resort Images page, you'll see a Resort Map.  I posted that with my Review after I stayed there, since there was no map available, and I felt it'd be helpful. You'll see Unit 153 is circled - that's the one I stayed in. Unit 145 that you asked about, is the same relative space in the adjacent building. So I'd think the layout and usage would be similar.  

Simply put, you'd be fine with 3 adults. The bathroom is off the hallway, which would be about the only place you and your other guests would be competing for  space.  I didn't sleep on the sofa in its pulled-out form, but as a sofa, it "napped" really well.   The living room is at the other end of the unit from the bedroom, so you'd have plenty of privacy.  So I'd say Yes, it'd be fine. There is plenty of room for 3 adults.

I also like both parks, but to be honest, I'd hold out for the second week at Glacier. Two weeks in a row at Yellowstone, especially in an off-season, I'd think would be less interesting. Don't get me wrong, I love Yellowstone, but how often can you watch Old Faithful being old and faithful. 

As for rental cars, I don't know where you have to fly in and out of, but look at Bozeman, Montana, as a possible airport for the rental, if you stay at Yellowstone. That's where we flew in and picked up our rental last time we stayed at Yellowstone.

Also, check into picking up in one city but returning to another.  When we stayed at Glacier a couple of years ago, we flew into Missoula, but flew home from Kalispell. Dropping the rental in Kalispell was substantially cheaper than returning it to Missoula.  But the airfare was the same. So we saved on the rental car, and didn't have to drive as far when we left the resort at Glacier.

Let me know if you have any ideas or questions.  I'm certainly not an expert, but I've stayed at both Yellowstone and Glacier in the last few years.  My reviews might also help provide some insight. 

Dave


----------



## Laurie (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for all that info, Dave BMWguynw. Thanks for uploading the map! Looks like we'd have a sunset view (if we ever get home by sunset, which we didn't last time), but not of the field. We prefer upstairs which I assume ours would be, good to know. 

And a double-thanks for the suggestions for alternative airports and car rentals - I see we could do this (Kalispell and Bozeman) using Delta from our departure city, and Alamo for the rental, with not-terrible prices (tho more than SLC) and definely better than I'd spotted with my earlier quick looks.

As far as boredom at Yellowstone (or Glacier), these are both among a tiny handful of destinations at which I could actually imagine owning a timeshare and returning to annually - and probably would do so if I lived within driving distance. Last trip we spent a wk at Yellowstone and a second one at Jackson, and can't wait to return. There were several things at Yellowstone we didn't get a chance to do (longer hikes, longer stake-outs at potential wildlife spots, possibly a private wildlife guide trip), and we honestly loved going to some of the same spots more than once, at different times of day/ weather/ light/ geyser schedules. 

If I had the choice of exchanges at this moment, I'd pick Glacier too - but it's the uncertainty. I'm a bit impatient I confess. Alternatively I could hold out for awhile longer, and deposit with TPI if nothing matches my ongoing search, and hopefully get the IPV week we need with privacy for 4...

Which resort in Glacier did you review?  Last trip we got Glacier Wilderness Resort so I'm familiar with that one. This time I wouldn't mind Columbia Falls, St. Mary's, or possibly Whitefish town.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 25, 2014)

Laurie said:


> Thanks for all that info, Dave BMWguynw. Thanks for uploading the map! Looks like we'd have a sunset view (if we ever get home by sunset, which we didn't last time), but not of the field. We prefer upstairs which I assume ours would be, good to know.
> 
> And a double-thanks for the suggestions for alternative airports and car rentals - I see we could do this (Kalispell and Bozeman) using Delta from our departure city, and Alamo for the rental, with not-terrible prices (tho more than SLC) and definely better than I'd spotted with my earlier quick looks.
> 
> ...




Happy to help.    We also stayed at Glacier Wilderness Resort. It was okay, but I agree, a timeshare in Columbia Falls or Whitefish would be easier - if only because there are stores in the area.  GWR was a bit too isolated for us.

As to a second week at Yellowstone, if there is "unfinished business" there for you, then I'd say go for it, and stay there.  Going to Glacier in Autumn may not be as fun as you might want, especially if it snows and things start closing down. The same could happen at Yellowstone, of course, so you'll have to make that choice and make the most of it.

Have you checked rental rates through Costco? That was where I found the best rates on my Missoula/Kalispell rental car. And as I recall, it was a fairly large savings - enough to make it worth the extra effort.  We went the first week of June, so rates may be different than when you want to go.

Good luck with your choices. You know what to expect from the location, so the rest is only deciding where to stay.  

Dave


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 25, 2014)

I'd try to get to Glacier for the second week.  My son lives in Whitefish and we love visiting the area.  I'm not familiar with the timeshares but can speak to airfare and rental cars.  He went to school in Missoula and his girlfriend is from Red Lodge, right outside Yellowstone.  Bozeman is the cheapest, then Missoula and Kalispell the most expensive by far for air and rentals.

Sounds like a great trip regardless!

Deb


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 25, 2014)

Laurie said:


> As far as boredom at Yellowstone (or Glacier), these are both among a tiny handful of destinations at which I could actually imagine owning a timeshare and returning to annually - and probably would do so if I lived within driving distance. Last trip we spent a wk at Yellowstone and a second one at Jackson, and can't wait to return. There were several things at Yellowstone we didn't get a chance to do (longer hikes, longer stake-outs at potential wildlife spots, possibly a private wildlife guide trip), and we honestly loved going to some of the same spots more than once, at different times of day/ weather/ light/ geyser schedules. /QUOTE]
> 
> Very true for us as well. There is so much to do at either destination, if you want more than a drive-through experience.  We've backpacked though various parts of Yellowstone for long weekends or up to 7 days.  I've only had a brief encounter (couple of days) with Glacier and would gladly go back.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. My cancellation grace period ended and I didn't cancel the IPV, so it's confirmed, and will probably keep my ongoing search active so that if something excellent comes along, we may change. If not, we'll make another trip back to Glacier another year, with more date flexibility.  (Maybe even piggy-back with Banff again, as we did last time, which is a third place I feel very drawn to return to.)

I wish I knew whether/how/when Grand Pacific Resorts RCI deposits happen, and whether to expect a bulk banking for Meadow Lake Resort at some point. Most of my historical good luck with getting great exchanges has happened almost 2 years out, or else with resort groups whose bulk bank and deposit schedules I'm more familiar with. I also wonder when RCI does most of its skimming of deposits for rentals; guess I don't trust that they'll necessarily make it into the exchange pool at all. 

DebBrown, lucky you to have family in such a special place. We drove over to Whitefish during our Glacier trip (I liked it a lot), and overnighted in Red Lodge during our Yellowstone trip to drive the Beartooth Parkway, and came back in thru Cody.

Thanks also to Passepartout in other threads, for add'l sightseeing and activities around IPV - I don't think we'll have trouble filling up another week.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Oct 28, 2014)

Laurie,

We're  at Meadow Lake Resort and it's really lovely.  We've been into Glacier a couple of times.  We could only go so far as the rest of the Going to the Sun Road is closed, but we're planning on going back and doing some short hikes.  The room is very spacious, has a washer/dryer, fireplace, granite, nice and clean.  We go from here to Banff for a week and then down to Yellowstone.  We knew it would be cold and planned for that and hoped for warm.  We're taking it day by day but loving it.  Hope your trip is great!

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Laurie (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Mike&Edie for your comments- I just went to your website and read your recent blog entries - great photos!  I appreciate being able to read so much detail about your adventures.

You mentioned pie! There's an excellent pie cafe near Glacier's east entrance, and I can vouch for it, good chance it's not open now. Make a note to look for it during your return trip, because it sounds like you'll be back.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Oct 30, 2014)

Laurie,

Yes, still looking for pie.  Last night I did settle for a huckleberry martini, which was good, but still want that huckleberry pie.

Have fun!

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 30, 2014)

Laurie,

something just occurred to me most of the resorts around glacier are now managed by Grand Pacific and are getting deposited to the points side at the 9 month point. I noticed that I saw allot more inventory with my hgvc account (points and weeks) than I did with my Worldmark account. I was able to snag 4 nights at meadow lake next July with hgvc but not with worldmark.

Ian


----------



## Laurie (Oct 31, 2014)

Ian, that info is helpful, thank you - I'll definitely check back at the 9-month point. I have only weeks, not points, and no HGVC. 

I'd remembered seeing what looked like a bulk-bank for some of Grand Pacific's coastal resorts but don't recall seeing one for Meadow Lake (not that I catch them all, but maybe because it's a more recent affiliation). I know that some HGVC resort sightings only show up in points, hopefully this would show up both places - but am not very familiar with either group's intricacies, rules and schedules.  

If something does show up at 9 months out, we'll decide whether to pitch the first exchange fee and rebook (definitely wouldn't be my first time for that!) or to do this sometime in the future.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 31, 2014)

Laurie,

I suspect that the inventory is over on the point side. I just did a comparison of Meadow Lake for August which is inside the 9 month mark and check in available any day of the month (allot of the inventory is studio's but not all) through HGVC but not at all with Worldmark so that's point inventory.

There is nothing for either in September which is not at the 9 month point yet.

In October HGVC and WM match so that is week inventory.

Cases like this is making me think about picking up a cheap RCI Point trader. Since except in rare cases HGVC is not a cost effective RCI trader since the MF are to high.

Ian


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 31, 2014)

Pie?  Definitely Loula's Cafe in Whitefish!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 8, 2015)

OK, update: September wks at Grand Pacific Meadow Lake just showed up for my dates - so 8 months out is the answer. I think I'm going to switch (ie, lose an exchange fee). 

I wish I'd been more patient, but it's not my strong suit.  

and BMWguy, thanks again for the itinerary rental car/flight info, that's how i knew we could make this work.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2015)

Laurie said:


> OK, update: September wks at Grand Pacific Meadow Lake just showed up for my dates - so 8 months out is the answer. I think I'm going to switch (ie, lose an exchange fee).
> 
> I wish I'd been more patient, but it's not my strong suit.
> 
> and BMWguy, thanks again for the itinerary rental car/flight info, that's how i knew we could make this work.




So pleased to be able to assist. I hope your trip is awesome!

Dave


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2015)

Laurie

I think you made the right choice not to wait  (Dave was really helpful). Now the fun part comes in planning out all the things you're going to do.  My wife and I will be at GNP a little after mid July for 12 days (a week at Whitefish as one base, and 5 days at St Mary's as the other).  This will be my second time at GNP.
Hiking wise, I liked the information in "Best Easy Day Hikes Glacier and Waterton Lakes National Parks by Erik Molvar"  and the website http://www.glacierhikers.com/  Glacier National Park, a slow hikers guide.
The website is updated by a hiker who lives in that area and hikes the park regularly. 
Also if you, or anybody has any other suggestions on hikes, or activities I'm all ears.  This time GTSR should be fully open so lots of things to do there.


Greg


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2015)

Greg G said:


> This time GTSR should be fully open so lots of things to do there.
> 
> Greg




And that will make all the difference. 

Dave


----------

